# Thoughts on Pathos IN Power amps



## 347strokin (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'll be perfectly honest right now. I'm an HT guy, not a two channel or tube amp guy.

I have an opportunity to purchase a set of Pathos IN Power mono amps and a set of PSB Synchrony 1 speakers for $5000, all cables included. Do you think this is a reasonable price? If you click on the IN Power on the left in the link, you can see the details. 

http://www.pathosacoustics.com/indexeng.htm

Thanks!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The Pathos IN Power mono amps street price is around $16,000. I saw a used pair on Audiogon for around $10k.

Seems like you would be getting one Pathos monoblock, the wonderful PSB Synchrony 1 speakers and the cables for "free".


----------



## 347strokin (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I have no idea about this equipment other than the speakers have rave reviews.


----------



## 347strokin (Jun 29, 2014)

Sorry guys. Too good to be true and some miscommunication. Turns out the deal is for a near new Rogue Stereo 90 Magnum and the PSB's. Changes things a bit to say the least.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

That definitely changes the deal's value. I'd walk him down to $3500-4,000 tops.


----------

